# SS.org is a proud supporter of the St. Jude Children's Research Hospital



## Alex

Fellow SS.org Members,

I've always felt very strongly about giving back to our community and helping those who are less fortunate than me. Because of this, today I have pledged to donate every month to the St. Jude Children's Research Hospital.

St. Jude Children&#8217;s Research Hospital is internationally recognized for its pioneering research and treatment of children with cancer and other catastrophic diseases. Ranked the No. 1 pediatric cancer hospital by Parents magazine and the No. 1 children&#8217;s cancer hospital by U.S. News & World Report, St. Jude is the first and only National Cancer Institute-designated Comprehensive Cancer Center devoted solely to children. For more information and to donate visit St. Jude Children's Research Hospital

From now on, when members purchase SS.org Subscriptions or other goods, a generous portion of the proceeds will be donated to the St. Jude Children's Research Hospital.





If you have any questions or comments, please post here.


----------



## ittoa666

This is awesome. Always good to know that money is going to a good cause.


----------



## Origin

Soon as I'm on top of my bank account I'ma do level 2  I wanted to to at least give something to a site that acts as a hub and haven for me for what has so far been nothing in exchange, but now I REALLY want to donate.  Good idea dude.


----------



## BrainArt

ittoa666 said:


> This is awesome. Always good to know that money is going to a good cause.





Origin said:


> Soon as I'm on top of my bank account I'ma do level 2  I wanted to to at least give something to a site that acts as a hub and haven for me for what has so far been nothing in exchange, but now I REALLY want to donate.  Good idea dude.





This is an awesome idea for an awesome cause, Alex.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Makes me even more happy that I payed for Level 2


----------



## Dan

Yup this was the clincher to sort out my level 2. Glad to hear some of the money is going to a great cause as well


----------



## jymellis

i saw that at the bottom of the screen. thought it to "troo" to be spam. thats awesome right there maing!


----------



## Alex

*You helped us do so much*​
Dear Alex,

Thanks to Partners In Hope friends like you, 2011 was an amazing year for St. Jude Children's Research Hospital. 

Your unwavering support, month after month, helped do so many things in 2011  things like: 

7,492 active patients treated
592,383 pharmacy doses given
7,813 diagnostic X-rays
10,432 blood transfusions
4,680 radiation treatments
5,989 CT scans
864 radioisotope scans
9,313 MRI exams
1,649 surgical cases

And the most amazing part is  we did all of this without ever sending any family a bill. 

Thank you,

The St. Jude Family


----------



## Iamasingularity

Thats is just unbelievable!!! Man, I never thought you guys were doing all this!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Alberto7

That's possibly one of the most inspiring things I've read all week!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I fully support this!! Help those kids.


----------



## SirMyghin

^^^ 

And yet, you do not have contributor under your name  (I am just playing with you)


----------

